# radio freezes up



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Have a 2014 Rogue SL with navigation 6 months old. The radio freezes up ,can't change stations or just goes blank. Have to shut car off for a couple of minutes then restart to get radio to work Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I dont have one from a 2014, but usually there is a small reset button on the front of them. You could try that before heading to the dealer. Good luck.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've had it freeze up where it worked but was stuck on one station. It only happened the 1 time. It had 1 other minor glitch, but again it was just the once.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may want to check with the dealer to see if there is a software update for your problem.


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Going in for oil change so I will ask the dealer about the software Tough thing to prove. Thanks for your advice smj Could not find reset button quad thanks for the suggestion


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could also try checking the technical service bulletins for your vehicle in the "knowledge base" section at NissanHelp.com.


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks SMJ I checked and found there is a software update for this problem that came out in late July Taking it to dealer and see if this resolves my problem


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you found that. I saw a couple of youtube clips with people experiencing problems with theirs as well. Also another different Nissan forum has a long thread of owners of Rogues and Altimas having problems with their units. Seems that for some the software update fixed their problem. Those units are basically computers. Over the years I have found that a hard reboot can fix problems where the computer hangs. One post I read said the dealer reset his by disconnecting the battery. Otherwise, I would think pulling the fuses or fuses for the unit would accomplish the same thing.
Good luck with it. Problems with a brand new vehicle are most frustrating...


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Had the software update installed today, 45 minute process, time will tell now keep posted. Update also installed a couple of new buttons Setup and replay on the front display


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just an update I have had no more problems with the radio since having the software update Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## VW&Nissmo (Apr 2, 2015)

With two updates already the dealer has ordered a new head unit for our 2014 SL. Kinda bummed that a brand new car needs replacement parts before 10k
But I'm guessing it's a supplier issue, and hope the replacement unit fixes the problem.


Sent from my Peace Love and "Six for Six" app


----------



## longrun (Jan 20, 2017)

*Rogue 2015 radio locked via iphone*

My radio locks up and displays my phone number and a timer just ticks off the minutes. I cannot turn the radio off at the radio or steering wheel. Cannot change channels or turn sound up or down. The only thing I can do is turn the car off at the ignition and restart and sometimes the problem just returns.


----------

